# Tigg Maigg nous avait caché çà !!



## Finn_Atlas (20 Août 2003)

la vraie vie d'Anntraxh et de Tigg Maigg !!!


_PS : merci Roberto 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






_


----------



## Philito (20 Août 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> la vraie vie d'Anntraxh et de Tigg Maigg !!!
> 
> 
> _PS : merci Roberto
> ...



finn ou roberto, mais comment vous êtes tombés là-dessus, je me demande ce que vous foutez de la journée.....


----------



## iMax (20 Août 2003)

Mouarf


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Août 2003)

Pas d'accord !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Non mais, vous avez vu la gueule de ce simili-plastico tigre à la con ?????? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






...rien à voir avec notre Tigg Maigg dignement fourruré et tout et tout !!!


----------



## anntraxh (20 Août 2003)

merci thebig , et de plus je ne suis pas  _blonde _ !!!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (20 Août 2003)

Il y a thebig aussi !!!


----------



## tomtom (20 Août 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Il y a thebig aussi !!!



Meuh non, c'est Yvan Yvan Rebroff jeune


----------



## krystof (20 Août 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Il y a thebig aussi !!!



Ça c'est du pull en laine !
Heu...thebig...les capotes sont égalements assorties


----------



## Finn_Atlas (20 Août 2003)

De gauche à droite :

- iMax :"Wahou c'est beau la nature près du lac léman " 
- Amok : Ouais mais c'est moi le plus beau et le plus fort ici !! 
- Krystof : c'est trop intello ici j'vais m'en prendre un verre


----------



## Finn_Atlas (20 Août 2003)

#13 alias Anntraxh
#14 alias  Macelenne

- T'as vu macelenne ?
-  Quoi ?
- Bah Thebig, il est revenu
- Ah ouais ? Où çà ? 
- Dans ton © 
- Rhôôôô ! Global ! dehors !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






- Rhôôôô ! Global ! dehors !!


----------



## macmarco (20 Août 2003)

MDR !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Ça c'est du pull en laine !
> Heu...thebig...les capotes sont égalements assorties


Mwouais ! mais c'est de la m..... !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



La dernière fois, "il" s'est emberlificoté dans les mailles et a frisé la strangulation !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...et en plus, ça gratte surtout si c'est de la laine vierge (tu me diras que c'est un comble pour une capote !!!)


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Mwouais ! mais c'est de la m..... !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



et rappelles-toi quand tu as voulu en faire une bombe à eau  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










tu courais chercher tes bottes


----------



## krystof (20 Août 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> - Krystof : c'est trop intello ici j'vais m'en prendre un verre



Même au bar il ya trop d'intello....même au bar.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Même au bar il ya trop d'intello....même au bar.



venez à l'annexe, c'est plus civilisé


----------



## Finn_Atlas (20 Août 2003)

LE BAR !!!! façon Gi Joe !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






















Ce site est hallucinant !! purée et moi qui n'est toujours pas de APN ... JPMISS !!!


----------



## iMax (21 Août 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> De gauche à droite :
> 
> - iMax :"Wahou c'est beau la nature près du lac léman "
> - Amok : Ouais mais c'est moi le plus beau et le plus fort ici !!
> - Krystof : c'est trop intello ici j'vais m'en prendre un verre














 Mouarf


----------



## frj (21 Août 2003)

MOUHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAARRRRGRGGGGGGggggggg....


----------



## Finn_Atlas (21 Août 2003)

G.I. Joe façon "nous deux" !


----------



## Anonyme (21 Août 2003)




----------



## Finn_Atlas (21 Août 2003)

héhé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











 membre du G.I. Joe style toi aussi iMax ?


----------



## iMax (21 Août 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> héhé
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Certes, héhé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je me suis dit qu'il était temps de changer mon éternel avatar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Manque plus que krystof et amok


----------



## Finn_Atlas (21 Août 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Manque plus que krystof et amok











 ca risque d'être dur .. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 avec Krystof, un p'tit zipzip ... mais avec Amok .. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 la je te laisse te débrouiller avec le " _Monsieur_ "


----------



## iMax (21 Août 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> avec Krystof, un p'tit zipzip ...



En fait, le ZIP (utilisé parfois ici, dont dans la signature de krystof...), c'est quoi ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (21 Août 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> En fait, le ZIP (utilisé parfois ici, dont dans la signature de krystof...), c'est quoi ?



un indice : c'est un bruit : écoute bien : ziiiiiiiiip !


----------



## iMax (21 Août 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> un indice : c'est un bruit : écoute bien : ziiiiiiiiip !



Je m'en doutais bien, j'avais même une idée... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Maintenant, ça se confirme


----------



## Finn_Atlas (21 Août 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Je m'en doutais bien, j'avais même une idée...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bravo ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tu repars avec un magnifique Barbecue alors


----------



## Philito (21 Août 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Bravo !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



un barbecue pour monsieur..... !!!!!


----------



## iMax (21 Août 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> un barbecue pour monsieur..... !!!!!



Cool, je vais pouvoir remplacer mon vieux camping gaz et faire de vraies grillades au feu de bois 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Je vous inviterai l'été prochain


----------



## Finn_Atlas (21 Août 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Cool, je vais pouvoir remplacer mon vieux camping gaz et faire de vraies grillades au feu de bois
> 
> 
> 
> ...



n'oublie pas le zip !


----------



## krystof (21 Août 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Je m'en doutais bien, j'avais même une idée...



Suffit pas d'avoir l'idée, maintenant, faut y passer comme tout le monde....ZIP


----------



## iMax (21 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Suffit pas d'avoir l'idée, maintenant, faut y passer comme tout le monde....ZIP



J'aurais mieux fait de me taire j'ai l'impression


----------



## Finn_Atlas (21 Août 2003)

Ca y est iMax : on est 3 on va pouvoir jouer !


----------



## iMax (21 Août 2003)

Bienvenue au Club, Barbarella 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




En fait, c'est GI Joe ça?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?


----------



## krystof (22 Août 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Ca y est iMax : on est 3 on va pouvoir jouer !



Elle est pas en train de vous faire un doigt là


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Elle est pas en train de vous faire un doigt là


...ne serait-ce qu'un doigt, je m'en contenterais !!!


----------



## krystof (22 Août 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...ne serait-ce qu'un doigt, je m'en contenterais !!!



Monsieur n'est pas exigeant.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (25 Septembre 2003)

Allez une petite remontée pour donner des idées à Spyro


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Septembre 2003)




----------



## Finn_Atlas (26 Septembre 2003)




----------



## Finn_Atlas (28 Septembre 2003)

[MGZ]Ma'ame Soleil 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Nous l'avons retrouvé !!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (28 Septembre 2003)

Barbie est de plus en plus rock'n'roll pour Noël cette année !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Barbie est une fan de KISS ! 
Ken joue les doublures de Marylin Manson !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (28 Septembre 2003)

Apparemment Hollywood va encore frapper fort cette année !!!
Ragardez plutôt le programme

HellRaiserKen : le film qui pique ..qui pique !! 

ApiCatBarbie seule !! ..enfin sans Batken 

Les aventures de Frankenbarbie !! 

Medusa ! encore plus fort que le film Anaconda !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (28 Septembre 2003)

Ouhlalala !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 planquez les enfants ce coup-ci c'est du sérieux !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mackie tu peux aller te rhabiller avec tes schtroumpfs (quoi qu'il y a une chance qu'il se déshabille maintenant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) Mais afin de juger un peu mieux, je m'en vais vous conter les aventures de madame Barbie..ou plutôt sa triste déchéance :

Tout allait bien pour Barbie. elle tournait des films, avait sa petite vie tranquile pépert .son dernier film sur le terrorisme avait bien marché (même si la critique l'avait un peu descendu Elle avait décidé, pour son prochain film,  d'endosser le rôle de Vampirella. Malheureusement son dernier tournage s'était fort mal passé : un dénommé Bébert poursuivi par un certain DocEvil s'était retrouvé seul avec elle alors qu'elle se préparait pour son rôle de Barbie androïde trompeur. Ce fut le drame : Bébert pris de rage poussa Barbie qui se cassa le cou. Par bonheur ce n'était que sa doublure. Bébert Bébert s'enfuit et se lanca dans le roccabilly avec une nouvelle conquête qu'il rebaptisa IRikekette.
Mais revenons en à notre Barbie. Celle ci était à la rue, sans travail.  Pour elle désormais c'était vraiment la croix et la bannière. Elle allait de rencontre en rencontre.  Ses anciennes amies commencaient à lui tournaient le dos.

Elle ne se doutait pas encore qu'elle allait faire une rencontre qui allait bouleverser sa vie


.....


<FORM METHOD=POST ACTION="http://forums.macg.co/ubbthreads/dopoll.php"><INPUT TYPE=HIDDEN NAME="pollname" VALUE="1064777651Finn_Atlas">


* Mais avant de vous conter la suite... une petite page de publicité  *

<input type="radio" name="option" value="1" />je vais aux chiottes, dépêche toi de nous raconter la suite !!! J'en suis tout(e) émoustillé(e) !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






<INPUT TYPE=Submit NAME=Submit VALUE="Valider le vote" class="buttons"></form>


----------



## Finn_Atlas (28 Septembre 2003)

<font color="purple"> _ *résumé des épisodes précédents* :
Barbie, l'égérie, Barbie l'éternelle, Barbie actrice et  Barbie star ....
Barbie qui menait jusqu'alors une existence faste, parfois même complètement suréaliste à Hollywood, Barbie se mit à sombrer ... suite à un accident, vraiment terrible, d'ailleurs revoyons la scène au ralenti ... _</font>



Adieux les romans d'amour.....  
Adieu les galas tout feu tout flamme... 
*Place désormais à Barbie TRASH !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*.  Barbie disait merde à la vie maintenant. La rencontre d'Anntraxh avait changé sa vie :  s'étant aperçu qu'elle n'était plus le meme canon de la beauté et que  certaines incompatibilités avec Ken étaient inéluctables, Barbie enfourcha sa moto  et à elle la belle vie.

Tout ne fut pas pas rose et pour tout dire ce fut un échec :  elle fit de mauvaises rencontres... 
	
,  sa moto n'avait pas tenu le coup pour le voyage et Barbie était à sec ....
Elle fut ainsi amener à vendre son corps, ce qui par là-même l'amena sur les pentes sinueuses de la drogue. Toutes ses expérimentations la faisait tourner en   bourrique.

Elle  sévissait dans des boites aux moeurs étranges le soir,  elle fit de la chirurgie esthétique (ne cliquez pas si vous avez moins de 18 ans ), ce qui lui permit de faire des photos dans Apple Charm Magazine (elle avait entendu dire qu'une certaine Barbie possédait un mac. Du coup elle aussi avait un macq, mais c'était pas le même...) . Ceci venait compléter son  travail de jour à Pizza Hut qui avait des quotas à prendre au niveau des handiccapés 

Mais ce n'était pas le pire ... Un matin alors qu'elle venait de prendre sa douche (il faut dire qu'elle avait passé une sacrée soirée !!! 
	

 ) :  après avoir passé sa soirée dans une boite fétichiste,  Barbie a ensuite renquillé pour une soirée Gothique pour enfin terminer cette nuit sur  une soirée bondage )
Alors cette petite peste réfléchit (enfin ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) et se dit que sa vie a mal tourné et elle doit choisir aujourd'hui quel sera son destin :


 *suite au prochain post*  !!!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (28 Septembre 2003)

<FORM METHOD=POST ACTION="http://forums.macg.co/ubbthreads/dopoll.php"><INPUT TYPE=HIDDEN NAME="pollname" VALUE="1064783534Finn_Atlas">


*C'est pourquoi public, elle vous demande de choisir quel sera son futur destin ! Prenez votre portable et envoyez votre SMS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 <input type="radio" name="option" value="1" />Barbie, je lui foutrais bien mon pied au ©*
[polloption=....
<input type="radio" name="option" value="2" />Et Ken ? Il est passé où Ken ?
<input type="radio" name="option" value="3" />elle peut pas descendre plus bas Barbie maintenant.. à part peut-être de parler comme GiJOE ! [img]http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif[/img] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



<input type="radio" name="option" value="4" />de toute facon elle était trop hautaine Barbie. Rien à foutre d'elle  
voir ici 
<input type="radio" name="option" value="5" />Barbie se pacse et élève un enfant
voir ici 
<input type="radio" name="option" value="6" />Barbie se suicide 
voir ici 
<input type="radio" name="option" value="7" />Barbie témoigne en anonyme sur MacG avant de passer chez Delarue 
voir ici 
<input type="radio" name="option" value="8" />Barbie pert la tête 
voir ici 
<input type="radio" name="option" value="9" />Barbie décide de relancer l'équipe Prost Peugeot
voir ici 
<input type="radio" name="option" value="10" />Barbie fait n'importe quoi pour se rendre interessante
voir ici 
<input type="radio" name="option" value="11" />Barbie nous dit au revoir comme on a toujours voulu qu'elle le fasse
voir ici 
<input type="radio" name="option" value="12" />Barbie se met au football
voir ici 
<input type="radio" name="option" value="13" />Barbie Ziiip
voir ici
<input type="radio" name="option" value="14" />Barbie rencontre bonpat et devient nonne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



voir ici
 <input type="radio" name="option" value="15" />Barbie parade
voir ici 
<input type="radio" name="option" value="16" />Barbie reste dominatrice (oh oui Mackie tu aimes çà hein !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
voir ici 
<input type="radio" name="option" value="17" />Barbie devient Marge Simpson
voir ici 
<input type="radio" name="option" value="18" />Barbie devient barge ('z'avez vu ces yeux, c'est de la bonne !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 )
voir ici 
<input type="radio" name="option" value="19" />Barbie ? Elle s*** des Gribouille en enfer !!
voir ici 
 <INPUT TYPE=Submit NAME=Submit VALUE="Valider le vote" class="buttons"></form>


----------



## Finn_Atlas (28 Septembre 2003)

_Post-scriptum : aucune poupée de Jeamba3000 n'a été torturée ou utilisée pour cette histoire. Toute ressemblance serait purement fictive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Finn_Atlas (29 Septembre 2003)

Il faut vous mettre les images ou vous vous en sortez pour cliquer sur les liens ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (29 Septembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Joli boulot, tu prepares une these sur le sujet



héhé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







allez je passe le relai à l'un d'entre vous s'il se sent le courage de nous faire un petit truc avec deux bouts de ficelle sur Google ou avec son APN


----------



## Finn_Atlas (29 Septembre 2003)

(&lt;---cliquez)

Je sens que çà va mal finir ....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Et on n'oublie pas de voter en passant


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Septembre 2003)

Une petite video 
	
 _(255 Ko)_


----------



## Finn_Atlas (29 Septembre 2003)

WebOlivier et Decoris s'étaient enfin retrouvés




Depuis que Decus avait changé de nom, tout allait de mal en pis : il buvait du diesel à tous les repas, et tout çà pour embeter Olivier. Ils avaient décidés de s'en sortir et d'affonter le monde réel.







Olivier avait accepté la pose de prothèses Turbo diesel V12.Mais rien n'y faisait.





WebO grossissait chaque jour un peu plus. Un problème de delco ou d'évacuation certainement. En fait, ne voulant pas polluer, il gardait tous les gaz pour lui...
Decoris n'en tenant plus alla voir Benjamin




Celui ci lui tint ses propos : écoute pour l'instant ton WebO il buggue. Je regarde si en prononcant une ubbformule vaudou çà fait quelque chose. 





Dark Templar comme toujours ne pouvait s'empêcher de venir battre le tambour et ouvrit sa bouche sans qu'on lui est rien demandé. Pénible ces gosses !!

Quand à Thebig, il essayait désespéremment de faire fonctionner ses bits en se tapant le scooter de son patron





Il était loin le temps des 1ers émois pour lui ...





N'empeche qu'il avait réussi à piquer une K7 vidéo à Gribouille la mégère et il en profitait !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















Mais revenons en à decoris qui pendant ce temps là en avait profité pour .. non !! ... il ne va pas le faire .. non NON !!











*AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRGGGGGGHHHHHHH 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 






ouiiin ouiiin WebOlivier pleure......  _(mais c'est pour de faux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )_ 

Youhou !! à lui la belle vie !! Finalement WebO décida de partir avec Thebig sur son Rav.... et la suite plus tard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Produit par les éditions Finn_Atlas
Acteurs : WebO, Decoris, Benjamin, Thebig, Dark Templar
Responsable technique de la corvée de chiottes pour avoir ralé de ne pas avoir eu une place dans le film : Melaure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



....

...


épilogue :


 Taaaam taaaam tammm  











 je ne suis pas mort WebO !!! Tu me le payeras !! je vais me venger !!!! Aaaah aaaahhh aaaahhh ahahhhahahaha


----------



## Finn_Atlas (29 Septembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Une petite video
> 
> _(255 Ko)_



excellent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







çà taffe toujours autant au boulot ?


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Septembre 2003)

et une seconde vidéo


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Septembre 2003)

T'as oublié de mettre le lien


----------



## Finn_Atlas (29 Septembre 2003)

cliquez sur l'image 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Interessant ce site


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Septembre 2003)

Trop cool


----------



## alèm (2 Octobre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> un indice : c'est un bruit : écoute bien : ziiiiiiiiip !



je ne mets que des jeans à bouton !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Octobre 2003)

et dire que Barbie est une switcheuse


----------



## Finn_Atlas (19 Août 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

>



je me disais aussi ca me rappelle quelque chose   






:love:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (19 Août 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> [MGZ]Ma'ame Soleil
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si elle passait au bar elle pourrait nous lire dans le marc de fut de bière l'avenir de la gueguerre MGZ/BAR  :mouais:  :love:


----------

